# Changing paint after purchased



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

Mr. Michael said:


> Has anyone here ever taken a gallon of paint back to a store and had them darken it up for them?


The guys where I buy my paint wouldn't bat an eye doing that for me.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

It depends on the color it is, and the color you want
But yes, it could be possible
SW's service varies by region, but yeah the boys here would do it


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't think mixing it yourself with darker paint would do much good, because even a dark colored paint is so dilute compared to the pigments they use to color the paint in the first place. At best you'd only get half way between the two paints, and if the base of the lighter is a white or pastel base, and the base of the other is deep, then you won't get far at all because the lighter color has so much more white in it. 

I'd take it back to the store for a touch-up.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

It depends, if you are a good looking lady and go to the paint shop yourself at not so busy hours, you probably get it done no problem... the guy is more happy to help you.... I don't mean the guy have any special thoughts... just very common those paint store people a young men, and they normally very nice to good looking lady... they also nice to other customers... but for good looking lady... it is just a bit extra...


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

First off, realize that the paint you are using might dry considerably darker than it goes on wet, you may want to give a test spot some time to cure - I used Sherwin Duration on a bedroom. It was a pale green color. Went on much brighter than the swatch showed. I had experience w/ duration before though, and every wall I've ever painted w/ it dried differently then the application - or even then it looked say one or two days after. The transformation over the first week to 10 days is pretty severe in some cases... Ask the SW guys about your exact paint and they will tell you what to expect as it dries.


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

so, took it back, and they were happy to darken it up for me. Couldn't get it quite as deep as I would have liked, but it's a green with a white base, the ones I really like have a deep base. thanks for all the replies.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

Mr. Michael said:


> ...the ones I really like have a deep base.


To me the correct color choice is just as important as any prep procedure in the job. If the color isn't exactly to your liking I wouldn't hesitate for a minute not to use it. Paint's pretty cheap compared to the dissatisfaction of having to live with a poor color combination.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Hamilton said:


> To me the correct color choice is just as important as any prep procedure in the job. If the color isn't exactly to your liking I wouldn't hesitate for a minute not to use it. Paint's pretty cheap compared to the dissatisfaction of having to live with a poor color combination.


True, but considering tinted base isn't returnable, there isn't much harm in painting and letting the paint cure - 7 to 10 days - and seeing exactly how the color ends up. Then, after a little while if you don't like it, paint over it w/ a darker color. That way you at least get to see exactly what you are up against.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

J187 said:


> True, but considering tinted base isn't returnable, there isn't much harm in painting and letting the paint cure - 7 to 10 days...


If you are talking to Mr. Michael that's cool.

If you're talking to me - I do this for a living, there's no such thing as waiting 7-10 days for a customer to make up their mind.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

If it's one of SWP's premium lines. I'd probably put it up and see if it'll work

It won't take but one coat of slightly darker if that's needed later




Hamilton said:


> If you're talking to me - I do this for a living, there's no such thing as waiting 7-10 days for a customer to make up their mind.


I have done this...in a way

Sometimes, especially after years of living with white on white and some white, the H/O spends months deciding on a color

I start to put it up and she (never is it a guy-sorry) Freaks Out
It's too dark it's too dark...

Look, I tell them, you are so used to white, an off-white would look dark
You spent weeks picking out this color
Let me put it up, give yourself a week to get used to it
If it's still too dark, I'll put up another coat a shade lighter at half price

I don't make it a SOP, but it has helped me finish jobs and calm freaked H/Os


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Hamilton said:


> If you are talking to Mr. Michael that's cool.
> 
> If you're talking to me - I do this for a living, there's no such thing as waiting 7-10 days for a customer to make up their mind.


Not sure why I would be talking to you about what you do for a living? This is a DIY forum and this thread is a question from a home owner who I am guessing isn't in a big rush. As far as I know, you are not currently dealing with an indecision about color on a job you are working, so it would seem there would be no reason for my advice to be for you.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok.

I wasn't sure if you were speaking to me since you had quoted what I said, that's all.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, I think I quoted you because the first thing I did was agree w/ your statement and then I offered an opinion to the op that in this case, there was really was no harm in trying it out. I can't imagine how crazy it must be as a painter, dealing w/ people and indecision on color. Considering human eyes can detect over 1 million different colors and how picky people can be, I'm sure that you spend a good deal of your life dealing with it. I do not envy that part of the job one bit.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

J187 said:


> I can't imagine how crazy it must be as a painter, dealing w/ people and indecision on color.


Oh man, you nailed it.

About five years ago I gave a guy and his girlfriend a fan deck and a half dozen color charts, this was in June and we were scheduled to start in August. Well, you guessed it, when we pulled up to the jobsite they still hadn't decided on colors!!!!!! :furious: :furious: And this was for the kitchen only!!!! 

Then she decided she might like a pink kitchen!!!! :laughing: :laughing: Fortunately we talked her out of that....

What are some of the things we deal with?

1. Furniture/china that is supposed to be moved and isn't.
2. Bushes that are supposed to be trimmed back and aren't.
3. Dogs that are not put away, and poop that is not picked up.
4. Driveways that are blocked with R.V.s and boats.
5. Extension cords that were not left out for us to use.
6. Renters who hate you being there, and let you know it.
7. Wasp nests.
8. Broken or locked gates.
9. Steep roofs.

That's enough...I'm getting in a bad mood. lol


----------

